# Rap / Techno Is Overrated Entrance Music



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

me, i'd have something incredibly relaxing.

something like sigur ros - untitled #1 or maybe the theme from platoon...that'd be pretty sweet.

im sick of hearing eminem and dj whateverthe****.

id love to throw the audience right off with some slow melodic entrance music ala sigur ros, mogwai, or something classical.


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

Who cares about the crowd? As long as the music gets you ready to fight, that's all that really matters.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I have to disagree, I think Lil Jon would get me more amped up to fight than Kenny G or some symphonic deal.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

There's already one thread very similar to this floating around. So, I moved this topic to the same area as the previously mentioned topic.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

wtf... like the crowd matters.... its the last song u want to hear before u kick some ass...

and r u serious... overrated?.. damn next time chuck fights i hope he comes in to the dixie chicks to shut you up lol


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> wtf... like the crowd matters.... its the last song u want to hear before u kick some ass...
> 
> and r u serious... overrated?.. damn next time chuck fights i hope he comes in to the dixie chicks to shut you up lol


*Don't get Organik started. 
I would come out to rap music like Three 6 Mafia or Little Jon.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Anything from the south for me. Something with a nice f'n beat that hits hard...I f*cks with that.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Definetly Slayer or something along that line. That shit makes you wanna punch a hole through the guys gead or rip his ****ing limbs off when rap music makes you wanna smoke a phat blunt and bend over some biznitches


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Necro, MOP, Rheotaxis, Sticky Fingaz... the HYPE hip hop

i dunno about southern stuff lol... they all sound like they drank to much caugh syrup as kids haha... good for clubs n shit.. but literally lacks talent


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> Necro, MOP, Rheotaxis, Sticky Fingaz... the HYPE hip hop
> 
> i dunno about southern stuff lol... they all sound like they drank to much caugh syrup as kids haha... good for clubs n shit.. but literally lacks talent


*So Chamillionare, Mike Jones, Lil' Flip, Lil' Keke, Z-Ro and HAWK lack talent?*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *So Chamillionare, Mike Jones, Lil' Flip, Lil' Keke, Z-Ro and HAWK lack talent?*


yes... there rhymeschemes are VAERY weak... my 7 year old cousin could write there music... its no knowledge or intelligence..

there is alot to writing that people dont know.. etc multi's, syllibles, compounds, punchlines etc... amnd since they are proffesionals i should be hearin these when listenimn to there music.. but i dont

"ridin on my dubs/ gettin crunk in da club/ drinkin bub like a thug"
kinda pathetic if u ask me 

dopnt get m,e wrong tho... this seems to be in all types of commercial music... 

eminem is the only one that shows a real depth in his writing.. hes the best ive ever heard with multi's.. and nobody even appreciates that part of his music.. 


as far as southern hip hop... i think most of the credit should go to the producer who made the beat

(MY OPINION)


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *So Chamillionare, Mike Jones, Lil' Flip, Lil' Keke, Z-Ro and HAWK lack talent?*


dont forget lil wayne from new orleans. unlike most southern rappers his lyrics have meaning and he doesnt just say random things to fill up 3 minutes of the song. he recently came out with a new cd called "THA carter 2" which is amazing. there is not one song on there that is bad which is more than i can say for chamillionaire's "the sound of revenge " cd which has about 7 good songs, he has a good cd overall but in my opinion lil wayne's is much better.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

esv said:


> dont forget lil wayne from new orleans. unlike most southern rappers his lyrics have meaning and he doesnt just say random things to fill up 3 minutes of the song. he recently came out with a new cd called "THA carter 2" which is amazing. there is not one song on there that is bad which is more than i can say for chamillionaire's "the sound of revenge " cd which has about 7 good songs.



Lil wayne is one mc that i actually have respect for.. as much as i disliked him before bnecause who he rolled with he has impressed me many times.. 

best southern mc in my mind goes to the god = Scarface


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Yes the rappers I listed are commercial, now. 5 years ago, you never even heard of these guys, there music has become somewhat stale because they produce to the masses now and your right the guys who make the beat should get some respect. Z-Ro really isn't commercial in my mind, he is still in the underground because he won't change his style of music. HAWK was on his way to being very commercial with his music, using it in several nike ads for the World Cup, before he was shot dead. Scarface is the King of the South, hands down, not Ludacris or T.I.

Eminem is a truly great artist and almost every other MC respects him for it. He is not afraid to push the limits with his lyrics.*


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

eminem is wak.ill bill rymed with him once and called him a ***** after,he has beefs with more than a few good underground mc's.his shit is weak, his songs are gay.hes never colabbed with biggie or pac. **** eminem all he does is ***** about his wife and his life and dumbass shit. And talk about shit hed never do. 

saying any entrace music is over-rated is stupid cuz its all about whats gets you good and ready to fight. thats can be anything for an individual.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> eminem is wak.ill bill rymed with him once and called him a ***** after,he has beefs with more than a few good underground mc's.his shit is weak, his songs are gay.hes never colabbed with biggie or pac. **** eminem all he does is ***** about his wife and his life and dumbass shit. And talk about shit hed never do.
> 
> saying any entrace music is over-rated is stupid cuz its all about whats gets you good and ready to fight. thats can be anything for an individual.




eminem is not wack.. his multi's are ****ing insane.. his rythm is always on point

IllBill is in my top 5 fav mc's.. and im gonna be workin on gettin him & RA The Rugged Man on my LP...

and since u said it.. when did ill bill rhyme with him and call him a b*tch...? sound very made up to me.. but ill be able to confirm this


but u can ask any mc about eminems writing skills and they cant say shit...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> Necro, MOP, Rheotaxis, Sticky Fingaz... the HYPE hip hop
> 
> i dunno about southern stuff lol... they all sound like they drank to much caugh syrup as kids haha... good for clubs n shit.. but literally lacks talent


"Battle Cry" by Army of The Pharoahs & "Genghis Khan" by JMT(Feat Tragedy Khadafi), would be my theme's. If there ever was a song to be played before a fight, it's Genghis Khan.

Ill Bill has never rapped on a track with Eminem.

People who bash Eminem should listen to "Any Man".

Ill Bill, Necro, Hyde, Sabac, Q-Unique, all are really good rappers. Gore as well, but he's off in la la land.

Hell, I might go all funkadelic and come out to Digital Underground.

Rap music is not really overrated as entrance music. Crappy nu-metal garbage is. Hell, I'd like to see someone come out to a little Miles Davis.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I would come out to "The Four Horsemen" by Metallica or "walk" by Pantera...they alway get me pumped.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Battle Cry" by Army of The Pharoahs & "Genghis Khan" by JMT(Feat Tragedy Khadafi), would be my theme's. If there ever was a song to be played before a fight, it's Genghis Khan.
> 
> Ill Bill has never rapped on a track with Eminem.
> 
> ...


atleast u listen to good music.. jesus...

goretex has been l;ost for 2 years... its about time they got rid of him... ill bill gave me the mic to say **** goretex at his last concert in Toronto.. shit was jokes.. was only 2 days after they kicked him out of non phixion

id even come out to the CIA Is Tryin To Kill Me Remix.. thats mad hype


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Organik said:


> Necro, MOP, Rheotaxis, Sticky Fingaz... the HYPE hip hop
> 
> i dunno about southern stuff lol... they all sound like they drank to much caugh syrup as kids haha... good for clubs n shit.. but literally lacks talent


Nahhh Organik,

I'm talkin' about the real MF'ers bud. Young Buck, Luda, Project Pat, Bohagan, David Banner, Jeezy, T.I., etc.

Yesssir.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Honestly, if I were to fight I would come out with something relaxing, maybe make a few people laugh. If I am about to fight or play sports I don't like to get all pumped up, I like to be relaxed. I would like to come out to some Don't Worry, Be Happy, or even better if it was around Christmas I would come out to some Andy Williams The most wonderful time of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh...and if we're discussing MC's with real talent, people need to stop sleepin' on *Tech N9ne* out of Kansas City, MO. Dude is a beast. Rides beats perfectly - so versatile with his flow. He has worked with SOOOO many commercial artists, but he still remains the king of the underground 

This man's albums are so nasty, but the selling point of him to most...are his live performances. They're f'n crazy hype. Go to one, you'll see what I mean 

Ask your favorite rapper, and he'll tell you his favorite rapper is Tech N9ne.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Tech N9ne is sickkkkkkkkk 

fukin legend


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Organik said:


> Tech N9ne is sickkkkkkkkk
> 
> fukin legend


Tech N9ne is strangely popular for being underground...it's wierd...I've never met someone who didn't like his music.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

"when did ill bill rhyme with him and call him a b*tch...? sound very made up to me.. but ill be able to confirm this"

my friend said that after bill rymed with him in an interveiw he called eiminem a ***** and i dont doubt its true since i think hes got beef with necro who is ill bill's homie.

ill bill is ****in ill tho. one of my favs


i really dont have a source but i just hate eminem.

yeah he has talent as a writer but what he raps about is crap.

i used to listen to him when i was like 14.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh Organik,

While we're on the subject of rapping...I do as well. I'm in a group with some of my boys. We're called *Them Dudes From The OC*. It's me, and my best friend Mike Martinez, Tyrese Jones, Brandon Biggs, & James Martin. Mike and I do most of the recording together...cause the other 3 are ALWAYS working. We've done some local shows here in various bars/pubs and whatnot.

We put out an album locally here in Orange County, it's titled "*One Day Where We Call Home*" - and if you wanna hear our tracks...I'll PM you some links, or why don't we just set up a song thread in the Lounge, where people can hear our stuff. Lemme know if you're down.

Yesssir.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I would walk out to Disturbed either "Stupify" or "Down with the Sickness" that shit gets me so ****in pumped. I disagree with people who say they would choose relaxing music. That would just make me more nervous getting pumped takes my mind off everything but kicking ass.

I think Eminem is a great artist. Im not big into rap so I dont know many underground names. I think Bone Thugz N Harmony are extremly underrated they have so much damn talent they're better than almost any rapper or rap group IMO.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I think Bone Thugz N Harmony are extremly underrated they have so much damn talent they're better than almost any rapper or rap group IMO.


Hell yeah man. I love Bone Thugs man, I have every CD by them, solo cds, all that (didn't _buy_ them all. I even got a little Poetic Hustla'z. I probably have a good 5 or 6 gigs of Bone Thugs music alone on my computer. Bone Thugs can make a song flow better than anyone, ever. Lyric wise there not the best ever, but sound wise, no one comes close. :thumbsup:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Eh Organik,
> 
> While we're on the subject of rapping...I do as well. I'm in a group with some of my boys. We're called *Them Dudes From The OC*. It's me, and my best friend Mike Martinez, Tyrese Jones, Brandon Biggs, & James Martin. Mike and I do most of the recording together...cause the other 3 are ALWAYS working. We've done some local shows here in various bars/pubs and whatnot.
> 
> ...


most definitely... i know alot of mc's out in cali to... im actually thinkin of makin the trip there for MindGames.. The MC Battle.. or if anythin else pops up there... so get @ me.. i have no sound right now.. but that should be fixed very soon


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah Mike used to get up in the MindGames battles, but he'd always gets smashed...HAHA...so now we just stick to the studio stuff you know.

What you mean you don't have any sound? No mp3's of your material? Get at me.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> most definitely... i know alot of mc's out in cali to... im actually thinkin of makin the trip there for MindGames.. The MC Battle.. or if anythin else pops up there... so get @ me.. i have no sound right now.. but that should be fixed very soon


You should come down to Detroit, its not very far at all from Toronto. If you have a black friend go down there with him, white people alone down will get robbed real quick, especially at night and if you don't know the place. If you want to know when they have the battles and were at and such I can ask some guys I know how it all works.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Yeah Mike used to get up in the MindGames battles, but he'd always gets smashed...HAHA...so now we just stick to the studio stuff you know.
> 
> What you mean you don't have any sound? No mp3's of your material? Get at me.



who is mike....

i know majority of the mc's in that battle...

phillupdrummon is the man who stes it up... but to bad MindGames II was a flop.. i was happy i didnt make the trip..

i think Brainstorm 5 in Seattle is next for me.. then i go on 106nParks "Freestyle Friday" in Febuary


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Organik said:


> who is mike....
> 
> i know majority of the mc's in that battle...
> 
> ...


Is 106nParks a show on BET?? It sounds familiar but I am no rap guru.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Is 106nParks a show on BET?? It sounds familiar but I am no rap guru.



yea it is... i won a round trip to NYC to battle on it when i won BET's 2006 Canadian Spring Bling MC Battle


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Organik said:


> yea it is... i won a round trip to NYC to battle on it when i won BET's 2006 Canadian Spring Bling MC Battle


Shit, nice job man. Try and let us know when you will be on, I'll check it out. 

And are they having that competition like they did before where the winner gets a record deal?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Organik, I went to your myspace page and you have 2 song on there, are you going to load any more. I really like Reverence R..(not sure if the name is cut off or that's the whole name). You got real talent man. :thumbsup: *


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

your pretty good id say,not blown away or anything but its most def good. I only listend to one song 

good job


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Entrance music is best I believe is if it gets YOU psyched for a fight. As opposed to some relaxing classical music or such.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

I would love to hear someone come out to Kool Moe Dee(I go to work) or Biggie. One of my fav. is Bros. Ali out of Minneapolis. Underground all the way, turned down a record deal cause he makes and dist. all on his own. His album "Shadows on the Sun" is incredible to say the least. Another is Sage Francis out of Chi town i think but he has his own style some don't like. Saw Rugged Man just a bit ago in Chicago and my girl, her friend, and I hung with Bone Thugs on their bus in Des Moines a few yrs back. I gotta picture of that cause none of my students believed me. A good rap song will get me pumped like no other. Organik- like your stuff, you puttin more on the web?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Organik's the shit


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

I would have some ubsurd shit like girls just wanna have fun or something just to mess with people


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

mrmyz said:


> I would have some ubsurd shit like girls just wanna have fun or something just to mess with people


 ick


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Organik, I went to your myspace page and you have 2 song on there, are you going to load any more. I really like Reverence R..(not sure if the name is cut off or that's the whole name). You got real talent man. :thumbsup: *


thanx man.. 

Organik, Reverence, Rekless, ChrisThomas .. thats just the order of mc's on it

its not even a song.. i freestyle on it.. the others wrote... the songs on my page are just freestyl;e drops from myself nothin serious at all...

im workin on uyploading more of my battle vids before mp3's

thanx tho


----------

